# Any advantage in changing to SKY from Chorus?



## pator (11 Sep 2006)

Just thinking about the sky offer of free sports or movies for six months, it ends on 14th september, so wondering if anyone has any thoughts of advans/disadvans of changing over from chorus.

Long term I'd be looking at getting four of the six  sky bundles  at €26 (€26.50 ?) versus chorus at €27.99 so not much of a difference.

I know chorus have channel 4 but don't watch it that much


----------



## AJC (11 Sep 2006)

I rang Chorus last week to cancel - to get a new Sky+ box.

2 things here.  The C/S person promised that Chorus would be rolling out a similar product (via the NTL stable) in the next couple of months, and that I should hold on.  *(Do NTL have such a product ???)*

Secondly, she offered me 6 months free Sports or Movies, plus half price subs for 6 months if I stayed (i.e. €14 per month all in)


----------



## ajapale (11 Sep 2006)

Are you on Chorus Cable or Chorus MMDS?

If you are on Cable you may have the option to get their bb and telephony services. This might be an option if your local eircom exchange is not bb enabled.


----------



## Randy (13 Sep 2006)

Chorus are a pain in the This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language, in the area that I live, they have been telling me for 3 years that cable digital is going to be launched soon.........LIARS. The only reason I haven'y gone down the rout of Sky is that I don't want 3 million stations al showing the same crap, its bad enogh with the ones we have!

ps can anyone explain why freinds of mine living in Portarlington have digital cable from Chorus, yet here in Celbridge its not available, but the cost is more or less the same for the inferior product?


----------



## denise1234 (12 Oct 2006)

personally don't think any advantage in changing from Sky to Chorus. Had chorus basic package for few yrs and then last yr changed to digital. Very bad choice of channels for what you pay. Very slow to bring up menus etc and no browse feature where you can check whats on later while still looking at one channel. Also in the space of one month Chorus went about 6 times (once for over 10 hours and anytime i rang to see what the story was got no joy, was just told was being fixed and should be back in 30 mins type of thing)
Changed to Sky in Aug and find it way better. Much better choice of channels, same price and better menu's etc.


----------



## jrewing (12 Oct 2006)

I see that Sky now have some HD channels, are Chorus going to have the same soon ? Can the MMDS support it ?

Would like to see some HD stuff after paying for the HD ready TV.....


----------



## CCOVICH (13 Oct 2006)

Having just got Sky HD, I think it is excellent.  I 'only' paid €299 as opposed to the regular charge of €449, it appeared to be a one day special.  The Sky + features are excellent as well.


----------



## redchariot (20 Oct 2006)

I have experienced both Sky and Chorus. Sky might be a bit more expensive but are miles better especially if you have Sky+


----------



## SteelBlue05 (20 Oct 2006)

If you are going for the basic package I would say avoid Sky. It is brutal, terrible programs and channels. e.g. channels just showing old re-runs of Bullseye all day long. 

Then you have all these programs named exactly what they are about e.g. "When Good Pets go Bad", "Slightly Chubby Children", "When Good Times go Bad" etc etc

I kid you not, its aimed at the lowest level of intelligence.

And you get synchronised ads across all channels (bar RTE, TV3) every 15 mins which means you can't even flick over to another channel to avoid the ads.

I'd recomment NTL if you can get it.


----------



## inigomontoya (21 Oct 2006)

We find Chorus great - The basic digital package has a really good lineup in our opinion, and you don't have to put up the endless pointless stations like GodTV and Babestation etc etc etc - Chorus finally has More4 too now!

Our only gripe is that the starlings love to sit on the aerial and crap all over the back garden!


----------



## pator (23 Oct 2006)

inigomontoya said:


> Chorus finally has More4 too now!


 
They now have film 4 as well.  Channel 82 I think.


----------



## Arthur Daley (24 Oct 2006)

With sky it's a pain the way UTV, and BBC 4 are hidden away as 'other channels' and not included in the listings. This seems very petty for Sky to hide these away like this and not to include BBC news 24. 

Channel 4 is supposed to come to Sky soon?


----------



## slave1 (24 Oct 2006)

> I have experienced both Sky and Chorus. Sky might be a bit more expensive but are miles better especially if you have Sky+


 
Says it all, was with Chorus, NEVER go back, Sky+ is the business, HD is great too


----------



## GreatDane (24 Oct 2006)

More praise for Sky+  HERE 

Personally, I've got (historic) Sky and reckon it's still far better than NTL, though cannot speak for Chorus:

- Sound quality
- EPG
- Picture quality
- Selection of Channels (Yes, there is life outside of CH4 you know )

Cheers

G>


----------



## coquito (10 Nov 2006)

I know you've been through the Sky v Chorus thing but I want to ask a specific question. We are currently with Sky (Kerry area), have the sports package, very important, big into racing, no Ch.4, no Cheltenham. Thinking of changing to Chorus for that reason. What's the thinking out there?


----------



## KCT (10 Nov 2006)

Get a freesat card either on ebay or buyandsell, you can use it to get C4 on your sky decoder.


----------



## tallpaul (10 Nov 2006)

coquito said:


> , very important, big into racing, no Ch.4, no Cheltenham. Thinking of changing to Chorus for that reason. What's the thinking out there?


 
IIRC, the Cheltenham racing festival in March was also on the "At The Races" Channel operated by Sky


----------

